# Is a Front wheel block necessary for a stationary trainer?



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

Just picked up a Kurt Kinetic Road Machine and was wondering if a Front wheel block is necessary? I know I could probably just use a chunk of wood for the front wheel but what your thoughts of just buying like a Cycleops wheel stand that has multiple levels. Is it needed or will hit help?

Also is it advised to buy a rear wheel and a training tire for the trainer also to keep from ruining my current wheel and Tire? Kysyrium SL..


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

1) Try a phone book. Open it up as needed to get the seat level.

2) Cheap tire isn't a bad idea, wheel replacement isn't needed.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

I like the CyclOps block - keeps the wheel in place, stabilizing the bike L/R and F/B.


----------



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

MB1 said:


> 1) Try a phone book. Open it up as needed to get the seat level.
> 
> 2) Cheap tire isn't a bad idea, wheel replacement isn't needed.



I know on some websites they advertise a trainer specific tire. Is this BS or is it the way to go? Can't really imagine how they would be different..


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I use block of wood to raise my front wheel when in climbing mode.otherwise whatever gets your bike level will work. 
A separate wheel with a trainer tire would be nice but that means an additional cassette too.
Years ago I snagged an old frame and some parts so I keep a dedicated bike on my trainer. No brakes. It's good that I have enough room to keep it set up year round.
I just use worn tires that aren't road worthy. If they blow out on the trainer it's not a big deal.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

lacofdfireman said:


> I know on some websites they advertise a trainer specific tire. Is this BS or is it the way to go? Can't really imagine how they would be different..


A trainer-specific tire wouldn't need any sort of puncture resistance, thus could probably be manufactured less expensively. Neither would any feature/material related to cornering be necessary. Not sure the cost/benefit ratio of buying a dedicated trainer tire, plus the time to make the swap. I use my regular road tire on my trainer.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I live in the PNW and I have a bike room. I took an old race frame (cannondale 2.8), sanded smooth all the chipped paint, and painted it primer gray. It has a drivetrain with no brakes, quill stem, and some old Cinelli bars. I have a nicer saddle since I spend a lot of time spinning. I ride campy so I have a rear wheel built with an old Centaur hub with a Mavic MA2 rim. The front wheel sits on a CycleOps climbing block so I can change the front height. I used phone books for years, but the block is so much better, especially when standing. My trainer is a Computrainer that I bought in 1996 and it still works like new. I've been using the same Continental Hometrainer tire for two years. You calibrate a Computrainer based on rear wheel drag and it changes with tire pressure. I use a fat tube (28-38mm) tube in the rear tire which holds pressure essentially constant for weeks at a time. The thicker tube also dissapates heat generated in the tire. I found I had a lot of tube failures at the stem when I used standard road tubes. 

Lots of good advice in this thread, this is just my experience.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

lacofdfireman said:


> I know on some websites they advertise a trainer specific tire. Is this BS or is it the way to go? Can't really imagine how they would be different..


Trainer tires are super-hard rubber that's heat and wear resistant. They're a good idea if you manage to shred normal tires on the trainer, or generate enough heat that the tire squeals on the drum. My husband is one of these people. I got tired of the squeal and cleaning up the shredded rubber, and bought him a trainer tire. It works.

I am not one of these people, so I use old tires that aren't road-worthy on the trainer.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Becky said:


> *Trainer tires are super-hard rubber that's heat and wear resistant.* They're a good idea if you manage to shred normal tires on the trainer, or generate enough heat that the tire squeals on the drum. My husband is one of these people. I got tired of the squeal and cleaning up the shredded rubber, and bought him a trainer tire. It works.
> 
> I am not one of these people, so I use old tires that aren't road-worthy on the trainer.


This. ^

They reduce noise, and will last the winter - unlike a regular tire.

Just do NOT make the mistake one of my customers did and take it out on a warm winter day. As soon as he hit water from melting snow on a turn, down he went. Trainer tires have NO traction on the road.


----------

